# shrimp



## taylorsaquatics (Jun 26, 2014)

Any shrimp keepers here?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, we have shrimpers here fer shure. I'm not one anymore, but we have some.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im a shrimp addict :help:


----------

